# Are u from London UK?



## SelfMadeMan

If intrested, i am thinking of forming a group to not only share experiences with each other, but on a face to face basis meet up and go out to a cinema, restraunts, sporting events, musicals, shopping and whatver takes your fancy..

Male and Females welcome. It would be great to start going out in public, and have a social circle, and help each other.


----------



## silent treatment

Good idea..hope this gets off the ground


----------



## VeganGirl93

I'm from the UK. Midlands though.


----------



## Pul5ar

Fantastic idea, i'm fairly close to London too. I havent had a social circle since school! Even then it was small. Whereabouts in London?


----------



## Paper Samurai

hopefully this is not breaking any rules by posting a link, but there's another SA based site called SAUK - and they regularly organise meet-ups right across the UK. Their forum isn't nearly as interesting or as diverse as here though btw :b

http://www.social-anxiety-community.org/db/index.php


----------



## SelfMadeMan

Paper Samurai said:


> http://www.social-anxiety-community.org/db/index.php


Thanks for the link - i had a look and it seems like their group has been going on for sometime now, maybe years. Anyone wanting to join an established SA group should have a look at the above web link..

However, for me, joining an already established group where people already know each other puts me at an even higher anxiety level. Can anyone relate?

Starting something new here, would mean we are all in the same boat so to speak. So anyone still intrested PM me or leave a post here please.

Im based in NW London, but if we were to get together, how would say meeting in central london sound to everyone?


----------



## ace123

I'm from UK Manchester.


----------



## Ivan AG

Reviving this thread in hopes that more people will be willing to join.

So far it's only me and SelfMadeMan that have committed, but it would be nice if we could get some more people to share our "war stories" with when we meet up.


----------



## Jamipat

I live in Basildon, Essex. It takes about 30 minutes to get to central London.


----------



## cjamja

Yea I live around the London area


----------



## Hadron92

I'm not from London but I'll be there for the whole of May. I'll probably have very little to do, so i might come.


----------



## Ivan AG

Great! Now that we have more people willing to join, all that's left is to plan a date, time and location to meet up.

I'll get in contact with the OP as soon as possible and let you guys know what's planned.


----------



## freakzilla

I'm up for it, if you don't mind someone a very... uncool.


----------



## Ivan AG

OK, I'm going to put up a list and people can add their name to it if they're interested.

I know there's a lot of responses already, but I don't want to put people's names down without their permission.

We still haven't decided on a particular place, but the meetup is scheduled for the next couple of weeks. Maybe a pub or something? Dunno yet.

I'll keep everyone updated. If you have a suggestion for a meetup that's convenient for most people, by all means share it. 

So far it's just two people:

1.SelfMadeMan
2.Ivan
3.....
4....


----------



## hoddesdon

I lived in London for the best part of a year - does that count?


----------



## Ivan AG

Only two people so far.

Maybe this won't work out as planned.


----------



## silent treatment

I could attend but obviously dates may be tricky as i work odd hours


----------



## Liana27

Berkshire, takes me 45 mins by train to get to London


----------



## Roxas

I'm from London! 100% count me in!


----------



## Tobias

Hi,
Im new to this site and to the term SA but have been affected by it for years. Im in North London and would very much like to share and also meet and get to know fellow erm sufferers!
Emily


----------



## Luna Sea

I'm near London and can get there easily. I'd be happy to come if there's a few other people ^-^


----------



## hoddesdon

Ivan AG said:


> Only two people so far.
> 
> Maybe this won't work out as planned.


You mean I can't come?


----------



## LDJ

Hey I'm in london and I'd be up for it if it's still going.


----------



## upndownboi

so many people in london, im out here in leicester


----------



## LittleMissShy

i'm london uk too and would like to meet and have a proper social circle


----------



## apx24

I love this idea!


----------



## Emerald3

I'm from Oxford, under 2 hours away from London


----------



## MissNegative

I'm in hampshire!


----------



## SambaBus

Emerald3 said:


> I'm from Oxford, under 2 hours away from London


 Me too.


----------



## blue the puppy

Paper Samurai said:


> hopefully this is not breaking any rules by posting a link, but there's another SA based site called SAUK - and they regularly organise meet-ups right across the UK. Their forum isn't nearly as interesting or as diverse as here though btw :b
> 
> http://www.social-anxiety-community.org/db/index.php


there is also a (private) SAUK facebook group that is very supportive. has a much more tight-knit feel than larger forums. pm me if you would like to be added.


----------



## ShadyGFX

I live in SE London so I can probably make it. Just need details


----------



## lonerider

Hey I'm from SE London, this is a good idea .


----------



## NumeroUno

MissNegative said:


> I'm in hampshire!


Where abouts? I lived in portsmouth for the longest time haha.


----------



## mcgara

i hope im not too late (fingers crossed) i live in hackney,.north London, count on me to be there


----------



## Hex00

MissNegative said:


> I'm in hampshire!


Another hampshire person. London takes about 1h15m on the train.


----------



## mrneonshuffle

*is this happening?*

i live in aylesbury, not far from london, i think it's a great idea even if it's a bit of travelling i really need some motivation to get out and socialise again and this meet up would be a great starting point, please let's revive this idea, i'm willing to organise if necessary.


----------



## Kasha

I hope its ok to put this on here but we have a facebook group that meets up once a month in areas of Kent which is not to far from London.....we have 40 odd members on the group but a average meet is only about 5 people.

Since the group has grown so much we have now changed the group so members can set up their own meets in London, Essex, Surrey, Sussex as well as any areas of Kent that we do not already have a meet in.

The group has been going for just over a year and we have new people coming to the meets most months so we do not all know each other.

If any of you would like to join the group and come along to a Kent meet or use the facebook group to set up your own meet in another area IE London you are more than welcome too

We started off arranging meets on a forum but its very hard to do trying to keep track of everyone also anyone can read where a meet is on here which is why we set up a private group on facebook 

We have a meet this saturday in Dartford which is only about 25 mins on a train from London 

Here is a link to my thread on here  http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...y-sussex-meet-up-group-189649/#post1060150318


----------



## mooncake

I say this very, very uncommittedly(!)... but, I would maybe, maybe, be interested in some sort of meet in London. I've not attended any meets before, but I'm sick of doing nothing day in day out so maybe it's time I just bit the bullet. I'm only around 25 minutes away from London Bridge, so travel is pretty easy for me.


----------



## ty44

I'm a londoner. Put me down as a maybe. It genuinely sounds like a great idea, and if I didn't just join two days ago I would be all for it.


----------



## ak3891

Has anything been organised for this event yet? PM Me


----------



## WolfehJ

this looks like a fine idea  i'm from london also


----------



## citroenxm

I am interested in this also, lets get it organised while the summer holidays are on. I live in Buckinghamshire but can travel into London on the train so can meet anywhere really. 

What about we organise something to maybe meet up somewhere that we can all get to. I would be willing to meet up somewhere like a park or something? What does anyone think? What about this weekend? Is anyone interested?


----------



## xTKsaucex

No one from Newcastle way by any chance haha


----------



## mslamr

great idea. best of luck


----------



## Intermission

I could be interested in this, though I haven't actually moved to London yet - but I will very soon. Can't promise I'll show up, though, I get easily nervous about these things...


----------



## mrneonshuffle

lol is this thread still going on with nothing happening? OP you had a great idea here, just create the group and post the link and people will join i'm sure


----------



## Ivan AG

Good to see this thread is still alive.

Now we just need to organize a date, time and place and we're set. 

This is the part where things generally fall apart though....


----------



## mrneonshuffle

Ivan AG said:


> Good to see this thread is still alive.
> 
> Now we just need to organize a date, time and place and we're set.
> 
> This is the part where things generally fall apart though....


Yes mate it seems the OP hasn't logged in since March so how would you feel about organising something? A weekend afternoon/evening meet somewhere in the near future? I know if someone doesn't just do it nothing will ever happen, which is why I organised my own meetup (with disappointing results mind!)


----------



## Ivan AG

mrneonshuffle said:


> Yes mate it seems the OP hasn't logged in since March so how would you feel about organising something? A weekend afternoon/evening meet somewhere in the near future? I know if someone doesn't just do it nothing will ever happen, which is why I organised my own meetup (with disappointing results mind!)


Yeah I kept writing to the OP back months ago about the meetup but he lost interest it seems and things just didn't happen.

I'll be glad to organize a meetup and get some people together, actually.

The only problem is that I've never done anything like this and finding a good place to meetup might be a problem. I live in Sutton which is southern London, and the best place I can think of for a meetup is probably one of the many local pubs on a Saturday afternoon a week or two from now.

Would you be interested in coming as well?


----------



## mrneonshuffle

Ivan AG said:


> Yeah I kept writing to the OP back months ago about the meetup but he lost interest it seems and things just didn't happen.
> 
> I'll be glad to organize a meetup and get some people together, actually.
> 
> The only problem is that I've never done anything like this and finding a good place to meetup might be a problem. I live in Sutton which is southern London, and the best place I can think of for a meetup is probably one of the many local pubs on a Saturday afternoon a week or two from now.
> 
> Would you be interested in coming as well?


Yeah I'd definitely come, a social group exclusively for members of SAS from south England (because let's face it most of us can make it to London within an hour from around 30-40 miles away) is a great idea. However personally, 2 weeks today I'm flying off to the USA to see someone special so will have to attend one after I return.

I think a good place to start would be either a coffee shop or a pub near to a main central London railway station, which is why I chose Regents Park and Marylebone for the pubs  I'm sure you'll come up with a good plan mate, make it happen


----------



## Ivan AG

I'm busy this weekend but I'll be able to organize something for next week.

Could anyone that's interested please either send me a PM or just leave a message on this thread so I know how many people are coming?

Thanks.


----------



## ty44

I would think about going for sure. Hope it works out.


----------



## mrneonshuffle

Ivan AG said:


> I'm busy this weekend but I'll be able to organize something for next week.
> 
> Could anyone that's interested please either send me a PM or just leave a message on this thread so I know how many people are coming?
> 
> Thanks.


Unfortunately I am not sure anything will happen if you do it this way. Just saying, want this to get off the ground Ivan but I doubt everyone will be as enthusiastic without anything definite in place.

Can you not create a group on here perhaps and post an absolute concrete place, date and time and then people can RSVP from there?


----------



## Ivan AG

mrneonshuffle said:


> Unfortunately I am not sure anything will happen if you do it this way. Just saying, want this to get off the ground Ivan but I doubt everyone will be as enthusiastic without anything definite in place.
> 
> Can you not create a group on here perhaps and post an absolute concrete place, date and time and then people can RSVP from there?


Ok, I'll just make a separate thread on this subforum with all the info and people can sign up for it.


----------



## southall

Ivan AG said:


> Ok, I'll just make a separate thread on this subforum with all the info and people can sign up for it.


I saw your thread.. didnt want to post anything negative on it.

I would like to meetup, however south london/sutton is hard for me to get to..

Surely central london would get a much better turnout?

Perhaps near victoria station which is the quickest to/from sutton i think?


----------



## Ivan AG

southall said:


> I saw your thread.. didnt want to post anything negative on it.
> 
> I would like to meetup, however south london/sutton is hard for me to get to..
> 
> Surely central london would get a much better turnout?
> 
> Perhaps near victoria station which is the quickest to/from sutton i think?


I've considered that.

To be completely frank here, it all boils down to my debilitating agoraphobia in metropolitan areas.

I can try to fight through it and go to central London anyhow but that's the reason I didn't suggest Victoria station in the first place.


----------



## southall

Ivan AG said:


> I've considered that.
> 
> To be completely frank here, it all boils down to my debilitating agoraphobia in metropolitan areas.
> 
> I can try to fight through it and go to central London anyhow but that's the reason I didn't suggest Victoria station in the first place.


Im sorry to hear that.

I think its going to be hard to get people with SA and related issues to actually meetup..

I would have been fine with a coffee shop or bar in say Victoria station.

I hope you have luck with forming a group locally.


----------



## Ivan AG

southall said:


> Im sorry to hear that.
> 
> I think its going to be hard to get people with SA and related issues to actually meetup..
> 
> I would have been fine with a coffee shop or bar in say Victoria station.
> 
> I hope you have luck with forming a group locally.


Thanks.

If no one responds until next Saturday I'll probably just change the location to central London.

I've made up my mind for the moment though.


----------



## Kasha

If you are in the UK and would like to come to a meet in Kent, London, Essex, Sussex, or Surrey then please click the link and ask to join the group. https://www.facebook.com/groups/ASHA.GROUP/ 
At the moment we only have meets in Kent but if we get enough members from other areas then meets will be set up in those areas too.


----------



## Kasha

WE HAVE MEETS IN THESE LOCATIONS THIS YEAR

CHELSFIELD
GRAVESEND
EYNSFORD
BROMLEY
EAST MALLING
OTFORD
MARGATE
BEARSTED
DARTFORD
CHISLEHURST
MEOPHAM
SHOREHAM

If you would like to come along to a meet then please click the link and ask to join.







https://www.facebook.com/groups/ASHA.GROUP/


----------

